# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1c. Конфигурации. Ссылок на обновления 7.7 больше нет?

## bobjack

1c. Конфигурации. Ссылок на обновления 7.7 больше нет? в теме обновлений уже почти полгода не было.
*"7.7. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ для России - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!"*

----------


## bobjack

Или по 7.7 уже прекращена поддержка? новых релизов больше не будет?

----------


## Fltr

> 1c. Конфигурации. Ссылок на обновления 7.7 больше нет? в теме обновлений уже почти полгода не было.
> *"7.7. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ для России - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!"*


Последние обновления вышли в октябре 2019 года. После этого обновлялись только регламентированные отчеты. Официально 1С не объявляла о прекращении поддержки конфигураций "Бухгалтерия","Торговля и склад", "Упрощенная система" , но и планов по обновлениям не публикуется.
Если появятся изменения в учете (новые формы документов, новые налоги и тому подобное), то возможно будут и обновления конфигураций

----------

bobjack (25.02.2020), milena7 (25.02.2020), Татьяна_672 (11.04.2020)

----------


## Acteropa

Добрый день.
А есть у кого-нибудь регламентированная отчетность за 2019 г 4 квартал посвежее чем от 12.02.2020. Буду очень признательна :)

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день.
> А есть у кого-нибудь регламентированная отчетность за 2019 г 4 квартал посвежее чем от 12.02.2020. Буду очень признательна :)


Новее пока не было.

----------

Acteropa (27.02.2020)

----------


## ИльдарТ

Есть 19q4004 и 20q1003.

----------


## ИльдарТ

> Последние обновления вышли в октябре 2019 года. После этого обновлялись только регламентированные отчеты. Официально 1С не объявляла о прекращении поддержки конфигураций "Бухгалтерия","Торговля и склад", "Упрощенная система" , но и планов по обновлениям не публикуется.
> Если появятся изменения в учете (новые формы документов, новые налоги и тому подобное), то возможно будут и обновления конфигураций


Вроде бы 18.03.2020 вышла 7.70.653. Только не знаю где ее скачать.

----------


## ИльдарТ

Спасибо! Вероятно скоро и 7.70.291 появится.

----------


## bobjack

Зарплату и кадры версии 7.7 больше не выпускают? за 1,5 года уже много всего поменялось... 
смотрю последний релиз был 7.70.371 от 22.01.2019

----------


## Bazooka

> Зарплату и кадры версии 7.7 больше не выпускают? за 1,5 года уже много всего поменялось... 
> смотрю последний релиз был 7.70.371 от 22.01.2019


Закрыли поддержку ЗиК. https://buh.ru/news/automation/67614/

----------

bobjack (30.06.2020)

----------


## ANikolaev

Здравствуйте, с праздниками!

*1c77 Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия*, Версия *7.70.404 от 30.12.2020* 
вроде вышла, а найти не получается, пособите, люди добрые!

----------


## stefnik

Добрый день.

Выпущен релиз 7.70.584 Комплексной конфигурации (ред. 4.5) 
"Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +Зарплата+Кадры" для "1С:Предприятия 7.7". 
Найти не удаётся данное обновление, помогите люди добрые.)))))

----------


## stefnik

Добрый день.

Выпущен релиз 7.70.584 Комплексной конфигурации (ред. 4.5) 
"Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +Зарплата+Кадры" для "1С:Предприятия 7.7". 
Найти не удаётся данное обновление, помогите люди добрые.)))))
Что-то глюкнуло у меня  и получилось два смс!!

----------


## marik25

Выложите пожалуйста релиз  7.70.584 Комплексной конфигурации!!!

----------


## ANikolaev

Добрый день. 
1c77 Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия, Версия *7.70.405* от *05.02.2021*
помогите найти, пожалуйста!

----------


## ANikolaev

Добрый день. 

1c77 Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия, Версия *7.70.405* от *05.02.2021*
помогите найти, пожалуйста!

----------


## ИльдарТ

Кто-нибудь может залить конфигурации 7.70.665 (ОСНО) и 7.70.304 ?

----------


## ИльдарТ

Может и УСН есть?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Может и УСН есть?


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....301#post649301

----------


## rumhum

Ветка со ссылками ЗДЕСЬ

----------

